

[Show HN] GnuBackgammon port for Android - alcacoop
https://github.com/alcacoop/it.alcacoop.gnubackgammon

======
alcacoop
We @ Alca Società Cooperativa (<http://alcacoop.it>) are proud to announce the
release of GnuBackgammon Mobile for Android as well as its source code:
GnuBackgammon Mobile and libgnubg-android.

libgnubg-android is a real port of GnuBackgammon (gnubg) AI
(<http://gnubg.org/>) and, among the others, one reason of this port is also
the chance to reintegrate our work into the gnubg source tree in order to
create a real linkable library (as it happened for GNU Chess, as an example).
Actually it compiles on x86 and ARM (v6/v7).

GnuBackgammon Mobile is released under a GPLv3 license, you can find source
code on GitHub at: <http://github.com/alcacoop/it.alcacoop.gnubackgammon>
<http://github.com/alcacoop/libgnubg-android>

A precompiled version of GnuBackgammon Mobile is available on Google Play
Store at
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.alcacoop.gn...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.alcacoop.gnubackgammon)

Our future goals are: * extracting analysis and rollouts tools from gnubg *
introducing real multi-threading * porting of SSE2 code to SIMD (neural net
implementation).

If anyone would like to contribute, please fork us on GitHub or write at
info@alcacoop.it

